# Canyon STRIVE und Tourentauglichkeit? + [UMFRAGE]



## MaXXimus (18. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Bike mit dem ich Touren fahren aber auch Bergab groÃen spaÃ haben kann.

BenÃ¶tige eine Entscheidungshilfe zwischen *Nerve AM 9.0X* und dem *Strive 8.0* . 

Ich bin bis jetzt mit nem 19 kg Freerider unterwegs gewesen und dem will ich jetzt ein Ende setzen da ich mit meinen  Kumpels eher mehr Touren fahren will und ich keine zeit fÃ¼r Bikeparks habe.

Mir gefÃ¤llt die bullige starke Optik bei freereidern bzw. beim STRIVE! 
Der Hersteller legt das Hauptaugenmerk beim Strive aufs bergabfahren (klar^^)doch mich wÃ¼rde es interessieren welche Erfahrungen ihr mit diesem Bike beim Bergauffahren / touren gemacht habt?! 

Laut eines Testberichts soll der Hinter bau eher soft seinâ¦. Schwingt es beim Uphill? Was ist mit der propedal Funktion?  

*Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht (Touren bezogen)
Welche Touren Fahrt ihr? Kilometer?*
Was ist mit dem Hinterbau? Sackt der leicht durch? Wippt es beim bergauf fahren unangenehm?**

mfg
__________________________________________

*-----> **Fox Talas Federgabelservice Videoanleitung-HD** <-----*
​


----------



## Cellini (18. März 2012)

Hi MaXXimus, solange Du keinen Marathon fahren möchtest würde ich Dir eher zum Strive raten! Macht einfach mehr Laune.

Ich hatte mit dem Strive jedenfalls wesentlich mehr Spaß auf meinen Touren als mit meinem Nerve XC, obwohl das XC aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts etwas besser den Berg raufging.

Gruß Cellini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. März 2012)

Servus!

Mal nen Blick in den Strive Thread geworfen ?

Ich fahre sehr viele Touren mit dem Strive. Bin zwar meistens der letzte der oben ankommt (kein Wunder wenn auch Leute mit XC oder Hardtail dabei sind ). Aber das macht mir persönlich nix aus. Man muss sich halt nur im klaren sein, dass man bergauf keine Preise gewinnt. Wenn einem das nix ausmacht dann ist das Strive das perfekte Bike. Klettern kann die Kiste ech gut, wenn auch etwas langsamer .

Ganz klare Empfehlung von mir


----------



## MaXXimus (18. März 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> Laut eines Testberichts soll der Hinter bau eher soft sein. Schwingt es beim Uphill? Was ist mit der propedal Funktion?




von wie vielen *km* pro tour reden wir den??


----------



## Tom_H (19. März 2012)

Hallo MaXXimus,

ich habe das Srive seit paar Wochen und ich finde wenn es um den Berg hochfahren geht keinen unterschied zu AM, dass ich davor hatte. Aber den Berg runter habe ich 10 mal mehr Spaß! Ich würde auf alle Fälle wieder das Strive nehmen!


----------



## MaXXimus (19. März 2012)

Hallo,, DANKE für deine info!

Wäre aber sehr froh wenn die Leute die hier abstimmen ein kleines Feedback dazuschreiben könnten!!

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht (Tourenbezogen)
Welche Touren Fahrt ihr? Kilometer? 
Was ist mit dem Hinterbau? Sackt der leicht durch? Wippt es beim bergauf fahren unangenehm? 

mfg


----------



## rick1 (19. März 2012)

also ich hab hier schon von leute gelesen die im urlaub mitm strive durschnittlich 80 kilometer (also auch mal 100) pro tag gefahren sind

sollte also durchaus sehr tourentauglich sein...sagen ja auch die tests von einschlägigen zeitungen usw


----------



## sirios (19. März 2012)

Bei mir liegen die Touren oft im Bereich zwischen 30 und 60 km. Da ist dann alles dabei: Straße, bergauf, bergab, Trails, etc. Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr sensibel. Für mich persönlich arbeitet der Hinterbau echt gut (nachdem ich den Monarch etwas getunt habe ). Kann nicht klagen!

Demnach denke ich, dass das Strive schon sehr gut geeignet ist als Tourer.


----------



## MaXXimus (19. März 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> (nachdem ich den Monarch etwas getunt habe ). .



was hast du dran gemacht?


----------



## HitMan34 (19. März 2012)

Servus,
gestern erst wieder 60km gefahren. Wieder alles dabei gewesen (Forstautobahn, verblockte Trails und Drops (1 m) )

Wie oben bereits geschrieben, wird man nicht die Geschwindigkeit von XC'lern erreichen (gestern 17km/h im Schnitt). Ich mags lieber gemütlich bergauf und dafür mit mehr Spass bergab.

Fazit für mich :
Voll Tourentauglich...


----------



## MaXXimus (20. März 2012)

Hätte noch gerne was zum theme "wippen/schwingen" gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitMan34 (20. März 2012)

keine Probleme. Finde sogar, dass selbst ohne Pro Pedal Einstellung keinerlei Wippen bei mir zu spüren ist. Von daher hab ich den Dämpfer eigentlich immer "offen".
Fahre mit 15% Sag.


----------



## schappi (20. März 2012)

nur 15% SAG , das ist ja CC Rennmäßig meiner Meinung nach viel zu hart,


----------



## sirios (20. März 2012)

Jo, kommt mir auch recht straff vor. Ich fahre knapp etwas zwischen 25 und 30%. Kommt auf mein Gepäck an


----------



## schrabbel (20. März 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche ein Bike mit dem ich Touren fahren aber auch Bergab großen spaß haben kann.
> 
> ...


Moin moin,

Also ich bin umgestiegen von '07er Nerve auf das Letztjährige Strive mit
denen ich vorwiegend Touren und Trails fahre. 

Das Nerve geht wesentlich besser Bergauf und das Fahrwerk ist etwas
straffer. Langsam über Hindernisse wie hohe Wurzeln und Kanten gibt das
Nerve nicht sonderlich viel Federweg frei weshalb man immer genug
Bodenfreiheit hat. Steil(!) Bergab mochte ich das Nerve nie, ..zu kippelig
und nervös. MMn ist das Nerve kein AM sondern ein Trailbike, ein CC mit
mehr Federweg und etwas weniger Sattelüberhöhung.

Das Strive ist wohl das wirkliche AM von Canyon. Geht man Bergan aus
dem Sattel wird das schon eine ganz schöne schaukelei, ..ausserdem 
sackt der Hinterbau zusammen. Generell ist mehr Bewegung im Fahrwerk
was halt auch mehr kraft kostet. Über Hindernisse gibt der Hinterbau
viel Federweg frei weshalb man oft mit dem Pedalen hängen bleibt, ..meine
äusseren Pins sind schon alle krumm Auf technischen Trails Bergab ist
das Strive dem Nerve haushoch überlegen.


----------



## HitMan34 (21. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> nur 15% SAG , das ist ja CC Rennmäßig meiner Meinung nach viel zu hart,


fahre damit eigentlich relativ gut, der federweg wird bei sprüngen gut ausgenutzt. fand es mit 30% relativ weich..
hab mit ausrüstung aber auch knapp über 90kg...


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2012)

Habe zwar kein Strive, aber allein der Lenkwinkel spricht für mehr Spaß bergab. Und wenn ich dem Torque (fast) volle Tourentauglichkeit und sehr gute Uphilleigenschaften gebe, sollte es beim Strive allemal passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (24. März 2012)

Canyon Strive ES 8.0 ist bestellt. Leidiges warten bis KW 24 steht an -.-


----------



## stromb6 (26. März 2012)

Muss nur noch bis KW 15 warten. 
Bin schon echt gespannt wie der Unterschied zum meinem 2012 Vertride ist.


----------



## MaXXimus (20. April 2012)

Mein Strive wird nach dem WE geliefert... bin schon gespannt wie es sich bergauf fahren lässt


----------



## MaXXimus (23. April 2012)

http://pic-hoster.net/upload/43296/046.JPG


Hy hab mein Bike und bin echt begeistert! Heute eine kleine Tour gefahren, hat wirklich tadellos funktioniert- Kein wippen bergauf! Bergab ist der Hinterbau entweder fast etwas zu Soft oder ich zu fett  aber das ändert sich ja hoffentlich bald wieder


----------



## bloodyludy (28. April 2012)

Strive ist tourentauglich, lediglich der Sattel 2011'er Selle SLR nervt mich auf Touren

-zu schmal
-zu stark seitlich gekrümmt
-schlechte Aufnahme der Streben (ständiges Geknacke und Gewackele)
-unnötiges Gewichtsgetune an nem AM/Enduro

Da kommt mir der SDG Fly Ti schon passender vor...obwohl noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## MaXXimus (29. April 2012)

So bin heute mal meine hausrunde gefahren *24 km , 862 gefahrene Höhen Meter* , 10% Straße der Rest Waldautobahn und steinige wurzelige Passagen und grobe Schotter Wege .






http://pic-hoster.net/upload/43809/560758_3364069178645_1176584429_32566660_1742525404_n.jpg

  Ich war von Anfang an über den sehr guten Vortrieb des Strives begeistert die Übersetzung lässt einem in keiner Situation hängen und gewährleistet stets guten Vortrieb. Das 2 Fach Kettenblatt an dem ich anfangs gezweifelt habe ist zum tourenfahren in Verbindung mit  der 10 Fach Kassette perfekt- bergauf braucht man nicht mehr! Hammerschmidt kam wegen des Lärms den sie erzeugt nicht in Frage da ich meine Touren ohne krach genießen will.

  Sobalds Bergauf geht reichten 2 griffe- Gabel auf 120 mm absenken und/oder komplett sperren und am Dämpfer Propedal aktivieren und sich über uphill ohne lästiges wippen erfreuen J .  Ich hatte nie das Gefühl jetzt irgendwo nicht hochzukommen, ganz im Gegenteil!, ich wurde immer wieder von der Kletterfreudigkeit des Strives überrascht! Bergauf konnte ich gut ohne große Probleme mit meinem Kumpel (Nerve AM 8.0 2011) mithalten_.
_ 
  Wenn ich auf der Waldautobahn auf eine gerade komme oder es begrab geht recht ebenfalls nur ein kleiner griff um Pro propedal wieder auszuschalten und der RP2 bügelt jede Unebenheit verblüffend gut aus! 

  Die ganze Pracht entfaltet das Strive dann bergab auf engen fluffigen Trials! Hier heißt es dann nur noch Hände weg von Bremshebel und das Bike einfach über ruppige wurzelige und steinige Passagen laufen lassen  und enge stellen denk des kurzen Radstandes mühelos passieren.  Das Sensibel arbeitende Fahrwerk bereitet stehts höchsten Fahrgenuss und wirkte auf mich nie irgendwie überfordert. Ein verhärten oder durchschlagen des Dämpfers während der Fahrt konnte ich bis dato noch nicht feststellen.

  Spätestens nach dem unten ankommen sind dann auch die letzten Skeptiker mit meist neidigen blicken  von diesem genialen Bike überzeugt. 

  Ich bin 181 cm Groß und fahre das Bike in der Große M die super passt! Bei meinem Kampfgewicht von ~95kg reichen aber leider schon 35 cm Drops um den Dämpfer RP2 voll durchzudrücken! 
  Kann mir gut vorstellen bei einem Fahrergewicht von ~ 75 kg 1m Drops hinzulegen aber mehr auch nicht.

Für mich ist dieses Traumbike *auf alle fälle TOURENTAUGLICH! *

  Hoffe ich konnte euch bei eurer Kaufentscheidung ein klein bisschen weiterhelfen! 

  Mfg
  MaXX


----------



## jaamaa (29. April 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> Für mich ist dieses Traumbike *auf alle fälle TOURENTAUGLICH! *



Alles andere wäre ja auch eine Überraschung gewesen .


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Mai 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> So bin heute mal meine hausrunde gefahren *24 km , 862 gefahrene Höhen Meter* , 10% Straße der Rest Waldautobahn und steinige wurzelige Passagen und grobe Schotter Wege .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dieser Erfahrungsbericht, motiviert mich immer mehr mit dem warten durch zuhalten


----------



## Toni ES5 (4. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mein Strive ES8 nun auch schon ein paar Tage. Fahrwerk wurde auf der Hausstrecke sauber eingestellt.
Bei 90 Kg u. 186cm passt Gr. L perfekt, ich habe allerdings einen 60cm Vorbau montieren lassen da ich gerne etwas kompakter sitze.
Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen bei meiner Körpergröße u. 90 Schrittlänge einen kleineren Rahmen zu fahren, die Sattelüberhöhung ist so schon nicht gerade klein.

Letztes Wochenende war die erste Harztour, ca.40 Km u. knapp 1000 Hm.
Das Strive geht sehr gut bergauf es wippt kaum, die Anti Squad Kinematik ist deutlich spürbar, der Propedal Hebel brauchte nicht bemüht werden.
Bei sehr steilen stücken wurde die Gabel abgesenkt, das Strive neigt nicht zum steigen. Ich sage das aus der Sicht eines Torque ES8 Bj.08 Fahrers.

Dann kamen die Abfahrten, zum teil durch Verblockte Steinfelder, das spielerische Handling zauberte mir immer wieder ein Grinsen ins Gesicht. Der Hinterbau Schlug nicht einmal durch, größere Sprünge waren aber nicht dabei.
Bei Geschwindigkeiten ab 20 Km/h arbeitet die Gabel perfekt, darunter würde ich sie mit 4
bewerten.
Vielleicht muss sich die Fox auch noch einfahren, meine 36Fox Talas am Torque spricht besser bei kleinen Geschwindigkeiten an obwohl sie mit nur 30% SAG eingestellt ist.

Als Gewöhnungsbedürftig würde ich das niedrige Tretlager im zusammenhang mit dem schnell verfügbaren Federweg bezeichnen.
Bei schrägen Auffahrten oder am Hang entlang, setzt schnell die Pedale auf, was ein
Weitertreten teilweise verhindert das bin ich vom Torque nicht gewohnt.
Mit eingeschaltetem Pro Pedal ist das aber kein Problem mehr.

Für mich ist das Strive ein super Tourenrad ich freu mich schon auf den Gardasee u. die
nächste Alpenüberquerung, die ich auch schon mit dem Torque gemacht habe.


----------



## Daseca (4. Mai 2012)

Hey ein super guter Bericht  

Hat der 60er Vorbau denn Aufpreis gekostet?

Will am Mittwoch auch hinfahren und mal Probefahren. Das PPS sagt bei mir Rahmengröße M aber ich bin auch 1,87m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86-87 

Wie findest du die Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (4. Mai 2012)

Der Vorbau hat 16,90.- Netto Aufpreis gekostet.
In sachen Rahmengrößen gebe ich ungern eine Empfehlung, aber wie gesagt die Sattelüberhöhung ist deutlich größer wie an meinem Torque in der gleichen Rahmengröße.
Aber wenn du hinfährst kannst du es ja ausprobieren.
Der Laufradsatz macht für mich einen guten Eindruck ist steif beim Antritt änlich wie mein
zweit Radsatz ZTR Flow mit Fun Works Naben, den ich aber noch nicht im Strive gefahren habe.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Mai 2012)

Ich halte das Strive auch für voll tourentauglich. Ich fahre es mit einer Van ohne Absenkung und komme auch überall rauf. Eine Absenkung vermisse ich mittlerweile nicht mehr, vorher war ich so vom Nerve AM gewohnt. Seit einigen Wochen schaffe ich auch Rampen ohne die Absenkung die ich vorher mit dem Nerve trotz Absenkung nicht geschafft habe. Es ist also auch eine Frage der Kraft die man hat.. 
Ansonsten ist es imho sehr wichtig die PP Funktion zu nutzen, da der Hinterbau mit offenem Dämpfer ziemlich absackt wenn es steil wird.


----------



## Mehrsau (9. Mai 2012)

Eine weitere Frage.. vermutlich eine sau dumme: Ich fahre momentan ein 2011er Nerve XC bin auch super zufrieden aber irgendwie reitzt mich das Strive. Außerdem muss man ja auch an die Konjunktur denken  Hat das Strive tatsächlich nur 2 mittlere Kettenblätter? ergo 20 Gänge? Gibt es Leute hier die von einem Nerve aufs Strive gewechselt sind und mir beschreiben können in wie fern sich das negativ auswirkt?

mfg
M


----------



## Schibbie (9. Mai 2012)

Bin Grad vom xc aufs Strive 9. Ich geb dir am we Bescheid. Die kurze testfahrt gestern war Top


----------



## NightHawkFLokk (10. Mai 2012)

Moin.  Sehr gut. Dann sind wir schon zu dritt. Ich bin auch immer mehr am rumgrübeln lol2  Gruß  Florian


----------



## Mehrsau (13. Mai 2012)

Und? ;-)


----------



## Schibbie (13. Mai 2012)

also am anfang bin ich locker mit Nerve XC, Grand Canyon und Nerve MR (Kumpels) mitgekommen. gegen ende hat sich dann aber die längere pause bemerkbar gemacht in der ich kein rad hatte. aber ich kanns zum touren fahren schon empfehlen. das gewicht macht sich nur leicht bemerkbar und wenn man regelmässig fährt, dann hat man die power um mit den anderen mitzuhalten auch wieder schnell drin. mit propedal hast du kaum wippen im hinterbau. echt klasse  bin soweit damit zufrieden, nur dass ich mich erstmal an die andere geometrie gewöhnen muss. auf dem nerve sitzt man schon etwas gestreckter. hab bei 181 ein strive in M (lieg genau zwischen m und l) evtl werd ich mir nen längeren vorbau zulegen, aber das seh ich noch. Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Mehrsau (14. Mai 2012)

Danke für das Feedback...  Mal schauen was 2013 für mich bereit hält


----------



## hasardeur (17. Mai 2012)

MaXXimus, aus Deinem Bericht entnehme ich, dass bergauf unbedingt die Plattformdämpfung genutzt werden muss, sonst wippt es. Ist das richtig? Mich interessiert außerdem, ob Bei längeren Anstiegen die Gabelabsenkung wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

bei MEINEM Gewicht wippt der offende Dämpfer sehr starkt bergauf (95 kg) Sobald Propedal aktiv ist wippt nichts mehr.
Die Gabelabsenkung ist nur dann nötig wenn es wirklich sehr steil bergauf geht - ich finde es angenehmer wenn die gabel bei bergauffahren gesenkt ist ist vermutlich auch geschmackssache  

mfg


----------



## Guemmer (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da hier gerade Interesse beim Vergleich Nerve XC/Strive besteht, hier meine Einschätzung. 
Habe heute mit meine Strive (9.0) die erste Runde gedreht. Habe hierfür ein Standardrunde gewählt, die ich schon mehrfach mit meinem Nerve als auch mit meinem Speci gefahren bin. 

Also Uphill braucht man natürlich schon ein paar Körner mehr (liegt zu einem an der Geometrie als auch an anderen Faktoren (z. B. breitere Reifen). Ich bin Teile mit Propadel als auch ohne gefahren. Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall Uphill Propedal (mein Gewicht 80kg). Gabelabsenkung ja/nein ist Geschmacksache. Ich würde/werde sie bei längeren oder sehr steilen Anstiegen absenken.

Downhill ist der Vergleich mit dem Nerve müßig. Handling ist sehr ordentlich (muss mich ja erst noch richtig mit Bike anfreunden) und Federung geht gut. Ich habe mit der Gabel wenig Probleme. Einstellung ist noch nicht perfekt, aber passt doch schon einigermaßen. Ein Tipp: Bei mir hat das Spielen mit der Druckstufe (unten an der Gabel) geholfen.

Fazit:
Eine Alpencross würde ich mit dem Strive nicht fahren, aber Touren bis 50 km sollten kein Problem sein. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, mein Zweck erfüllt es (Berg hoch - ca. 1000 hm und dann mit Spaß runter)


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> MaXXimus, aus Deinem Bericht entnehme ich, dass bergauf unbedingt die Plattformdämpfung genutzt werden muss, sonst wippt es. Ist das richtig? Mich interessiert außerdem, ob Bei längeren Anstiegen die Gabelabsenkung wirklich nötig ist.



PP brauchst du und eine Absenkung braucht man gar nicht - bzw. zumindest ich brauche keine.... aber die Strives haben doch eh alle eine Absenkung?


----------



## Schibbie (18. Mai 2012)

Heute mit Absenkung viel besser den berg raufgekommen. aber vllt wars auch nur so weil ich nach 3 fahrten die geometrie des strives gewöhnt bin


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Mai 2012)

Auf Wunsch von MaXXimus wurde es auch in diesen Thread kopiert.



Und hier noch meine Erfahrung von meiner ersten Fahrt: 

Also habe heut gut 32km hinter mir gelassen. Konnte heute sogar erst im  trockenen testen dann mitten im Hagelschauer. Bergauf wie bergab bin ich  vom Strive echt sowas von begeistert das ist echt der Wahnsinn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  Hatte vorher das Nerve XC und der Umstieg fällt mir überhaupt nicht  schwer. Würde auch glatt behaupten, man merkt kaum Unterschied bei der  Auffahrt. Mit oder ohne Propedal und Absenkung der Talas gab es keine  Probleme damit. Könnte sogar darauf verzichten. Auf jeden Fall macht es  mir wesentlich mehr Spass mit dem Strive. Die Gabel bzw. Dämpfer  arbeiten bis jetzt mal sehr sauber, aber ich denke die werden erst ihr  volles Können nach dem Einfahren unter Beweis stellen. 

Canyon hat wieder einmal ein gelungenes Bike für das es sich lohnt zu warten hergestellt. Ich verteile 5von 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















erster Boxenstop: 





hab da max. 5min. gesessen zum Redbull tanken, danach kamen pro qm ca. 1 Badewanne Wasser vom Himmel:







Miss Reh blieb sogar stehen und meinte:


----------



## Mehrsau (25. Mai 2012)

Oh man... solche reviews sind doch zum kotzen. Wie bringe ich meiner Freundin jetzt ein neues Bike bei, nachdem es 2011 bereits eins gab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (25. Mai 2012)

Das Alte kaputt machen


----------



## simdiem (25. Mai 2012)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Oh man... solche reviews sind doch zum kotzen. Wie bringe ich meiner Freundin jetzt ein neues Bike bei, nachdem es 2011 bereits eins gab?



Getrennte Konten führen! Ganz einfach


----------



## stromb6 (26. Mai 2012)

So hab heut mal ein Training für den Kosiak Löwen bei uns absolviert. Die Strecke 13,6 Km und 1200 Höhenmeter. Habe die Strecke mit dem Strive in 1h:23min absolviert. Hab mehrere Hardtails heut da rauf überholt. Werde dann im herbst zum rennen auch mit dem Strive antreten nur um die dummen Gesichter einiger Fahrer zu sehen wenn sie da bergauf von einem Enduro bike mit 88kg Fahrer überholt werden. 
Bergauf PP zu und gut is. Die Gabel senke ich nur vor extremen Steilauffahrten ab. Hinten zu sonst wippt des Strive bei meinen 88kg wie ein Schaukelpferd.
Bin total zufrieden mit dem Bike. Viel besser geht das Am auch nicht den Berg hoch.


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja mal ne geile Aktion!
Hoffe doch du filmst für uns dabei deren geschockte Gesichter.


----------



## emilulu (3. Juni 2012)

So nun habe ich 4 Wochen Testzeit hinter mir und kann etwas über Strive erzählen.
Nach dem ich das erste mal auf dem Hobel saß dachte ich mir oh Shit, absoluter Fählkauf. Ich hatte zuvor einen Speci S-jumper Expert.
der Breiter Lenker, viel zu langer Radstand, die Eigenarten der Hammerschmidt-Kurbel.
War übers Weekend in Wetterstein und Karvendelgebirge und das Ding hat jeglicher Zweifel beseitigt. Die Reserven die dieses Rad hat kann ein AM schlecht generieren (sonst wäre er ja kein AM), damit meine ich nicht einmal die Federwege (faktisch lediglich 1 cm mehr) viel mehr die Steifigkeit der verbauten Wasserrohre ;-), die Geometrie (schaut euch die Räder seitlich an) die Steckachsen, die Dimension der Federung, die variable Sitzposition. Bergab sind mit dem Rädle ganz andere Geschwindigkeiten möglich. Durch die versenkbare Satelstütze hat man sofort die gewünschte Sitzhöhe. Ich bin ein alter Motocrosser so erinnert mich die mögliche Fahrtechnik stark daran. Bei den letzten Touren war auch mein Kumpel (er mit All-Mountain) dabei, wir fahren seit 20 Jahren zusammen also ähnlichen Leistung und Fahrtechnik-Niveau, somit konnte ich einen direkte Vergleich ziehen und ich kann mich nur wiederholen  keine Chanse, es sind im Downhill Welten dazwischen. Auch Berghoch finde ich die Geometrie sehr gelungen, die Absenkung der  Gabel finde ich gut und wichtig bei Über 20 % Steigung  und noch dazu verblockt bringt es weitere Reserven. Bei langen anstiegen spart das Kraft da man weniger ausbalancieren muß. Berghoch sollte man dynamischer unterwegs sein sonst wirkt das Rad bedingt durch den längeren Radstand kippeliger. 
Ich habe bei 182 cm mich für M entschieden mußte später jedoch auf einen 10 cm Vorbau umrüsten die Kombi passt bei mir sehr Gut. Mit der möglichen Sattelüberhöhung  ergibt das eine sportliche Sitzpositzion berghoch. Sehr Gut, man  hat nie das Gefühl "Von hinten" in die Pedale zu treten. Mit der Hammerschmidt komme ich inzwischen gut klar, obwohl ich die am Anfang gegen 2 Fach Kurbel tauschen wollte. Bis ca. 26 KmH kann ich leise und ohne Leistungsverlust  das 1:1 treten. Darüber den lauten und mechanischen Overdrive, Geschwindigkeiten über 30 bedeutet meisten bergab was die Nachteile relativiert.
Mit 14,5 kg inkl. Pedale ist das Gewicht zwischpältig, solange man darauf sitzt ist alles OK, muß geschoben bzw. getragen werden macht sich das Gewicht negativ bei Touren bemerkbar. Ich mußte gestern  das Ding 400 Hm  schieben und tragen, mein Scott Adict wäre mir lieber gewesen;-).
13 Kg wären super, man kann wohl nicht alles haben. Ich habe die Lackierung Glacier die sicherlich 300 g mehr an Lack auf die Wage bringt gegenüber schwarz.
Suma sumarum kann ich nur positives über den Strive berichten auch im Bezug auf ausgedehnte Touren, in nachhinein hätte ich vielleicht einen Blick mehr auf den Scott Genius LT geworfen der mir schon in Carbon zu einem ähnlichen Preis angeboten wurde wie der Strive. Ob der auch so universell einsetzbar wäre, wird mir die nächste Zeit verborgen bleiben;-)


----------



## MaXXimus (19. Juni 2012)

Schöner Bericht!


----------



## stromb6 (20. Juni 2012)

Heute am Gardasee die Mutter aller Touren beendet. Tremalzo von Riva über Vesio. 81km, 2848hm, Fahrzeit 8 Std bei kühlen 32°.
Dumme Gesichter der mit dem Shutteltaxi zu Berge gekarrten Biker. Aber kann diese um 700Hm und 25km verlängerte Tour nicht unbedingt weiter empfehlen. Ist wirklich am Rande des machbaren. Die Abfahrt zum Rochetta und weiter über den Downhill Trail nach Pregassina kann ich allerdings jedem empfehlen. Nur nach 7h30m Fahrzeit is die Konzentration und die Kraft in Händen und Beinen nicht mehr die Beste.
Strive--->>>> absolut Tourentauglich


----------



## Deleted 169926 (22. Juni 2012)

Respekt!!!!!!! ich war dieses jahr unten und habe mir diese Tour nicht getraut. Weil es einfach zu lang steil ist.....

wir sind dann die Bocca de Fortini gefahren auch sehr steil aber absehbar :-D


----------



## Toni ES5 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Stromb6, der ganze Weg vom Nota nach Pregasina ist Hammer.
Der Einstieg zum Trail unterhalb vom Rochetta ist aber nicht leicht zu finden, da ist man 
schnell vorbei gerauscht, ich bin den Trail  in den letzten 2 Wochen schon drei mal gefahren
einfach geil !
Sagmal hat die Woche dein Strive in Riva im Alle Palme neben meinem gehangen?


----------



## potzblitzer (6. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts aus liebe Striveler, alle immer noch Top zufrieden mit ihrem Bike auf Touren? Oder gibt's schon erste negative Erlebnisse?  Muss selber noch warten bis es bei mir aufkreuzt, aber falls es mich begeistert wird es auch überwiegend zum Touren fahren genutzt, weshalb ich diesen Thread schon sehr aufmerksam verfolge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (6. Juli 2012)

Ich kann bis heute NICHTS negatives berichten!


----------



## banane_2.0 (9. August 2012)

Hey Zusammen!
Ich habe gestern ganz gespannt diesen Thread gelesen und dachte bevor ich jetzt ein neues Forum eröffne, stell ich doch lieber hier meine Frage.

Möchte mir gern ein Fully kaufen. Fahre bisher hauptsächlich Forststraßen im Mittelgebirge. "Bisher" weil ich aktuell nur ein billiges Cross Bike von RIXE fahr =)

Ich würde aktuell zu nem Strive ES 8.0 tendieren, kann aber nicht ausschließen das in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren mal ein Alpencross mit Kumpels ansteht. Nix Krasses. Ne einfache Route (z.B. Bodensee - Lago Maggiore).

Und jetzt zur Frage:
Kann ich sowas auch mit nem Strive machen?

Ich mein, ich muss ja keine Rekorde brechen oder so. Nerve XC würde mir auch gefallen, aber wenn ich schon ein MTB kauf solls auch ein Bike sein mit dem ich mal ausbechen kann ohne gleich Angst zu haben, dass alles auseinanderfliegt.

Was mein ihr?


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. August 2012)

Wegen dem Alpencross würde ich(!) mir keine Sorgen machen. Brauchst halt evtl. bißchen mehr Zeit, Kraft, Food...  
Momentan würde ein XC wahrscheinlich besser zu deinen "Anforderungen" passen, aber wenn dir das Strive (besser) gefällt -> kaufen. Früher oder später wirst du das schon entsprechend behandeln ;-)


----------



## rossecat (9. August 2012)

Also ich bin hoch zufrieden mit meinem ES8. Zwar wippt es etwas trotz prodedal bei der Anfahrt im Flachen (20km). Raufwärts finde ich gehts wie super. Bestimmt ist man mit dem Strive (14,5kg) langsamer, wie mit einem 10,5kg Fully aber jedesmal gehts auch wieder runter vom Berg und da geht nichts über ein Strive. Ausser man fährt nur immer langweilige Forstautobahnen runter. Da bracht man ja den Federweg nicht.Strive


----------



## banane_2.0 (9. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Wegen dem Alpencross würde ich(!) mir keine Sorgen machen. Brauchst halt evtl. bißchen mehr Zeit, Kraft, Food...
> Momentan würde ein XC wahrscheinlich besser zu deinen "Anforderungen" passen, aber wenn dir das Strive (besser) gefällt -> kaufen. Früher oder später wirst du das schon entsprechend behandeln ;-)


 

Hey Danke Mann! 

Ich glaub dem Strive steht nichts mehr im Weg!


----------



## Nouse2112 (19. August 2012)

Also bin mit meinem Strive voll zu frieden es geht gut berg auf und Berg ab macht es noch mehr spass ;-) und es sieht mal bedeutent besser aus als nen Nerve das wollt ich mir zu erst holen zum glück hab ich es nicht gemacht mein Kumpel hat eins! Da macht das Strive in echt mal nen derbern!


----------



## MaXXimus (21. August 2012)

Hallo,

sooo gestern wieder ne "kleine" Tour gefahren - war wieder mal sehr geil! 

*Österreich: Gosau - *_*Leutgeb Hütte 1540 hm* 

STRIVE FTW 
_


 

 



mfg


----------



## banane_2.0 (23. August 2012)

hab grad gesehen, dass in der MB 9/12 über das neue Radon Slide 150 berichtet wird.

Fährt hier jemand ein Slide?

Kann mich grad nicht entscheiden ob ich noch den Sparbuch-Rabatt mitnehmen soll und das ES 8.0 kaufen soll, oder ob ich doch besser auf das Slide 150 9.0 warte...dauert ja auch nicht mehr lange. Preislich sind beide gleich Slide hat ein Kilo weniger auf den Rippen aber auch nicht die Reserven und innenverlegte Züge.

Bitte schreibt mir eure Meinung!


----------



## sirios (23. August 2012)

Das Radon ist doch mehr ein AM als ein Enduro. Von daher ist die frage unsinnig. Willst Du ein AM oder ein Enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (23. August 2012)

Das neue Slide hat 68° Lenkwinkel, ...würde ich jetzt nicht 
mehr fahren wollen aber schick ist es schon.


----------



## banane_2.0 (24. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Das Radon ist doch mehr ein AM als ein Enduro. Von daher ist die frage unsinnig. Willst Du ein AM oder ein Enduro?



Hmm, das Strive ist echt richtig nice und kann in Sachen Tourenfahren wohl auch einiges.
Ich denke ich bin allerdings eher ein Tourenfahrer, der einfach gern Reserve im Federweg dabei hat. Die Frage die sich für meine Situation stellt: 10mm Federweg vorn und hinten mehr haben, aber dafür auch ein Bike, dass 1kg schwerer ist? 

Bin momentan echt noch etwas unschlüssig.


----------



## schrabbel (24. August 2012)

Wenn du Touren fahren willst bist du mit einem Trailbike/AM
wie Canyon Nerve oder eben dem Radon Slide besser bedient
als mit dem Strive.


----------



## Schibbie (24. August 2012)

wenn du viel wert auf lange touren legst, dann lass dir z.b. ein nerve am raus


----------



## Daseca (24. August 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Wenn du Touren fahren willst bist du mit einem Trailbike/AM
> wie Canyon Nerve oder eben dem Radon Slide *besser bedient
> als mit dem Strive.*



Nö :-D Das stimmt kein bisschen. Ich fahre dir alles mit dem Strive....egal ob Alpen Urlaub oder Marathon und bin keine Sekunde langsamer wir mit meinem Nerve AM das ich vorher hatte....man merkt Bergauf kein bisschen Unterschied zwischen Nerve und Strive.....jedoch Bergab sind es Welten...!


----------



## schrabbel (24. August 2012)

Daseca schrieb:


> Nö :-D Das stimmt kein bisschen



Nanana...

Ich fahre auch Touren und Trails mit dem Strive, ..vor dem Strive hatte 
ich ein Nerve ES aus dem Jahr 2007 welches besser den Berg hoch ging
aber wesentlich schlechter wieder hinunter.

Die  Federwege vom Strive merkt man halt deutlich wenn man den
Berg rauf fährt. Ich hatte meine Lyrik mal auf 170mm getravelt und nach
2 Wochen wieder zurückgebaut weil mir die schaukelei zu krass war und
mMn Bergab keinen Vorteil gebracht hat.

Kann natürlich sein, das man das Strive mit CC-Mässigem Sag um die
20% auch gut den Berg rauf bekommt. Man hätte dann nur noch den
Gewichts Nachteil von etwa 2 Kilo aber den Sinn von einem Enduro
völlig verfehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (24. August 2012)

ich bin auch 5 Jahre lang das ESX gefahren; ich bin mit dem Strive zwar geringfügig langsamer (aufwärts), aber ich finde es durch die Sitzposition in beide Richtungen angenehmer zu fahren.
 Ohne einen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang konstruieren zu wollen, aber ich hatte beim ESX aufwärts doch immer mal wieder Probleme mit dem unteren Rücken (Sitzposition/sattel ist bzw. war korrekt eingestellt) - auf dem Strive habe ich keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Trailfritz (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


erstmal thx an "maxxis" für die Umfrage, eine gute Idee

Ich bin bislang ein NERVE AM gefahren und war damit sehr zufrieden. Nun quält mich auch die Frage, wird es für mich 2013 ein AL+ oder doch ein Strive??

Ich fahre gern auch längere Touren und bau mir da meine Trail´s mit ein. So können schonmal 60-80km zusammen kommen.
Im Bikepark bin ich selten und wenn leih ich mir da ein Rad.
Muss halt lang fahren und daher komm ich nicht oft dazu.
Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Alpencross gemacht und habe das auch zukünftig wieder vor...

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das Strive für mich die richtige Wahl wäre?? Oder ob ich mit dem AL+ besser bedient bin?

Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit 2fach und bin daher interessiert, wie die Strivlerhier das hier so einschätzen?

Das AL+ ist ja mit Lenkwinkel 67° und Sitzwinkel 74° sehr nahe.

Mich würde halt auch interessieren, wie ausgedehnt Eure Touren so sind und wie Ihr mit dem Bike so parat kommt?


Danke Euch

Gruß Jan


----------



## stromb6 (10. Dezember 2012)

@ Toni ES5 
Ja das war mein Bike. Hatte auch gelacht als ich mein Bike in den Bikekeller gebracht hab und deines dort gesehen habe.


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Holle,
zwischen einem AL+ und einem Strive wird der unterschied sicher nicht sehr groÃ sein
zumal aus meiner Erfahrung, dass Strive wirklich gut bergauf geht.
Wenn der Fokus auf mehr Tagestouren gelegt ist, wÃ¼rde ich dir aber doch mehr zum AL+ 
raten, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass bei einer harten AlpenÃ¼berquerung Ã¼ber mehrere Tage jedes Kg weniger hilft.

Ich bin mal mit meinem Torque Ã¼ber die Alpen gefahren und kann nur sagen, SpaÃ ist was anderes, zumal ohne Flaschenhalter am Bike, ist das Gewicht im Rucksack einfach zu groÃ, an den ersten zwei Tagen habe ich noch gedacht ist doch alles klar,
hÃ¤ltst doch gut mit, ab dem vierten Tag bin ich dann auf dem Zahnfleisch âgefahrenâ.
Wenn du dein Bike hauptsÃ¤chlich, auf Tagestouren auf der suche nach flowigen Trails in den Alpen oder im Mittelgebirge einsetzt, gern auch mal Ã¼ber 70 Km und 2000 Hm, Strive kaufen.
Mit ein paar VerÃ¤nderungen z.b.  schlauchlos und leichten Reifen kriegst du das Strive auf ca. 13 Kg, platz fÃ¼r eine Trinkflasche hat es,
so steht auch einer AlpenÃ¼berquerung nichts im Weg.
Leider hatte ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit, sonst hÃ¤tte ich meine vierte Ãberquerung im Sack, na vielleicht wir es ja nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder was, dann natÃ¼rlich mit dem Strive.
Ja Stromb6 das wahr noch ein Wetter am Gardasee wenn ich jetzt so raus schau wird mir
schlecht.


----------



## stromb6 (11. Dezember 2012)

In mein Strive passt keine Trinkflasche mehr. Hab es nochmal umgebaut und fahre nun mit einem DHX 5.0 Air im Heck. Dieser schwammige Hinterbau war nichts für mich.


----------



## sirios (11. Dezember 2012)

warum passt da keine Flasche mehr rein? Wegen dem Piggy? Bei mir geht das immernoch problemlos, hab nur keinen Bock auf den hässlichen Halter


----------



## freedope (11. Dezember 2012)

Sind hier strive fahrer die 90+ auf die wage bringen? Wie verhaelt sich der hinterbau im bergab modus? Komme vom downhill und bin es gewohnt es laufen zu lassen. Man liest viel das der hinterbau sehr linear sein soll! Bin naemlich am ueberlegen mir ein strive 8.0 zu holen.


----------



## sirios (11. Dezember 2012)

In voller Montur hab ich ca 93 kg. Komme problemlos mit dem Strive klar


----------



## freedope (11. Dezember 2012)

Hast du am daempfer was veraendert oder faehrst du den serienmaessigen? Wieviel sag faehrst du ca?


----------



## sirios (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das 2011er 7er Strive. Das hatte nen RS Monarch RT3. Nach Problemen mit der Dichtigkeit und generell dem Federverhalten des Monarch hab ich diesen gegen nen DHX Air 5.0 getauscht (Kammer verkleinert) und bin seitdem sehr zufrieden. Fahre etwa 25 % SAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (13. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2011er 7er Strive. Das hatte nen RS Monarch RT3. Nach Problemen mit der Dichtigkeit und generell dem Federverhalten des Monarch hab ich diesen gegen nen DHX Air 5.0 getauscht (Kammer verkleinert) und bin seitdem sehr zufrieden. Fahre etwa 25 % SAG.



Muss echt mal das 9.0 Race Probe fahren und dann mal sehen, wie es vom Federverhalten, vor allem Hinterbau ist, oder ob ich sonst ein Torque 9.0 Vertride nehme!


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage: Ich möchte mir nächstes Jahr ein neues Touren/Bergab/Bikepark(Downhill) Fahrrad zulegen und hab natürlich als erstes direkt an das Canyon Torque EX Gabpstar gedacht. Ich bin dann zu Canyon gefahren und bin das Strive AL 7.0 und natürlich das Torque Probe gefahren. Auf dem Parkplatz hat mir vom Fahrverhalten das Strive eindeutig besser gefallen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Welches von beiden empfehlt ihr? Meine Anforderungen an das Bike sind: Touren 20-30km und Downhill mit bis zu 3m hohen Drops. Die Preise sind ja genau gleich. Nur das Problem ist, das Bike soll auch mal 3-4 Jahre halten! Natürlich wird einiges kaputt gehen was ich dann reparieren werden muss, aber Rahmen Federgabel und Dämpfer sowie Laufräder sollten schon halten!

Was empfehlt ihr? Habt ihr Erfahrungen von dem Torque und dem Strive im Sinne von Downhill oder Touren?

LG Niklas


----------



## Trailfritz (16. Dezember 2012)

@Toni

Danke für die Antwort, wie ist das denn mit der zweifach Kurbel? Berghoch wahrscheinlich kein Problem aber auf der Geraden? Da is doch mehr kurbeln angesagt...macht sich das extrem bemerkbar?

Habt Ihr eigentlich Stress mit dem Hinterbau? Da gabs doch Probleme mit der Dämpferaufnahme der BOX??

Lg


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Dezember 2012)

hollle schrieb:


> @Toni
> Wie ist das denn mit der zweifach Kurbel? Berghoch wahrscheinlich kein Problem aber auf der Geraden? Da is doch mehr kurbeln angesagt...macht sich das extrem bemerkbar?



Bergauf kein Problem - ist aber etwas trainingsabhängig. Auf den Geraden kommt es drauf an wie schnell Du unterwegs sein willst. Wenn Du hohe Trittfrequenzen gewohnt bist, kannst Du richtig Tempo machen.



hollle schrieb:


> @ToniHabt Ihr eigentlich Stress mit dem Hinterbau?



Was verstehst Du unter "Stress" mit der Box? Meinst Du das Ansprechverhalten, die Lagerung, Defektanfälligkeit, Steifigkeit...?

Oftmals wird das Durchrauschen des RP2-Dämpfers angesprochen wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass dies überwiegend dann ein Thema ist, wenn man das Bike etwas "zweckentfremdet". Es wurde als Enduro geplant und ausgelegt. Wer bei größeren Drops das Durchrauschen des Dämpfers bemängelt, hat sich mit diesem Bike vielleicht das Falsche gekauft. Natürlich kann man damit verblockte Abfahrten fahren, natürlich kann der Dämpfer nicht für alle Gewichtsklassen und Fahrstile optimiert sein. Man kann die große Luftkammer aber ganz einfach verkleinern, so dass auch etwas schwerere Jungs/Mädels gut damit klar kommen sollten. Es ist eher für flowige Trails ausgelegt, die durchaus auch ordentlich verblockt sein können. Die Performance eines Freeride- oder DH-Bikes wird es dort aber nie erreichen können. Bei sauberem Fahrstil macht das STRIVE trotzdem sehr viel mit - auch Sprünge.

Niemand wird einen BMW X3 durch schroffes Gelände prügeln und sich dann über das schlechte Fahrwerk beschweren. Nicht alles was aussieht wie grob geländegängig ist es auch.

Ich persönlich finde den Hinterbau so i.O. ( mittlerer Spacer im RP2 eingebaut ).


----------



## Trailfritz (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte eher die Probleme mit der Dämpferaufnahme an der Box. Da gabs ja Modelle wo sich die geklemmte Achse (durch das Nadellager) löste oder rausdrückte...Haste ja aber anscheinend keine Probleme mit, oder?

Gruß )


----------



## MaXXimus (16. Dezember 2012)

hollle schrieb:


> @_Toni_
> 
> Danke für die Antwort, wie ist das denn mit der zweifach Kurbel? Berghoch wahrscheinlich kein Problem aber auf der Geraden? Da is doch mehr kurbeln angesagt...macht sich das extrem bemerkbar?
> 
> ...



Hy

auf der geraden kommste einem mit ner 3fach kurbel schon etwas schwerer hinterher wenn der jenige voll rein drückt.

ne ich habe bis dato keinerlei probleme mit der box.



Niklas0 schrieb:


> Touren 20-30km und Downhill mit bis zu 3m hohen Drops.
> 
> LG Niklas



wenn du 3m drops machen willst dann ist das strive definitiv das falsche bike! außer du wiegst 45kg 


mfg


----------



## Niklas0 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich wiege 65-70kg! Also würdet ihr mir eher zum Torque raten?


----------



## JulianM. (17. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich wiege 65-70kg! Also würdet ihr mir eher zum Torque raten?



jeder setzt unterscheidliche ansprüche an sein rad. 
ich bekomm mit voller montur um die 68kg auf die waage und fahre mit 20-25% sag seit jeher durchschlagfrei! 
andere fahren voll ausgerüstet mit 100kg umher und wundern sich über durchschlagende dämpfer, beklagen sich aber dann bei dementsprechend weniger sag über die lineare federungskennlinie des Dämpfers. 
meine meinung: probefahren und testen, somit kann man nichts falsch machen 

lg


----------



## Niklas0 (17. Dezember 2012)

Probefahren ist so leicht gesagt. Auf dem Parkplatz von Canyon hat man Ã¼berhaupt keinen Vergleich mit SprÃ¼ngen und dem ganzen Kram. Das einzige was man bei denen darf, ist Ã¼ber den Schotter dort zu fahren. Eigentlich ist meine Frage nur: Welches hÃ¤lt bei meinen AnsprÃ¼chen lÃ¤nger? 2,300â¬ sind schon echt viel Geld und da hab ich eigentlich keine Lust mir einen neuen DÃ¤mpfer oder LRS nach einem Jahr zu kaufen.  Ich war schon da und komme mit beiden super klar. Passt wie Faust auf's Auge! Hat jemand noch eine Antwort zu der obengenannten Frage? WÃ¤r echt cool wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen kÃ¶nnt!

LG Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ropo123 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hab das Strive ebenfalls bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz getestet, wiege mit Montur so ca. 78 kg (OK damals 80).
Hatte da mit max. aufgeblasenem Dämpfer und nur mit ein paar Bunnyhops keine Probleme den Federweg komplett auszunutzen.
Der Verkäufer meinte dann schon der Dämpfer sei hinüber aber selbst auf einem 2. Strive war das Verhalten identisch.
Wegen dieser geringen Reserve hab ich mich dann auch für ein anderes Rad entschieden.
Kann mir deshalb nicht vorstellen, dass man mit dem Strive (selbst bei 70 kg) dauerhaft und ohne Probleme, 3 m hohe Drops fahren kann.
Für diesen Einsatzzweck würde ich wirklich ebenfalls ein anderes Rad nehmen wollen.
Für Sachen ohne Mördersrpünge und oder einer sauberen Fahrweise ist das Strive sicher ein Top Bike welches auf Touren sicher sehr gut läuft.


----------



## Niklas0 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hm, dann muss ich wohl gegen das strive entscheiden obwohl ich mich auf dem bike Soo wohl gefühlt habe.. Naja, das perfekte bike tobte in der Preisklasse wohl nicht  danke für eure Hilfe!! 

LG niklas


----------



## JulianM. (17. Dezember 2012)

den federweg voll ausnutzen sollst du doch auch, dennoch gibt es eine gewisse endprogression die den dämpfer in solchen situationen nicht durchschlagen lässt... 
das richtige bike findest du schon noch


----------



## MaXXimus (29. Dezember 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> den federweg voll ausnutzen sollst du doch auch, dennoch gibt es eine gewisse endprogression die den dämpfer in solchen situationen nicht durchschlagen lässt...




so ist es!


----------



## Braunbaer (29. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hm, dann muss ich wohl gegen das strive entscheiden obwohl ich mich auf dem bike *Soo wohl gefühlt habe*..



Dann kauf es!  Mehr, als sich auf dem Rad wohl fühlen, kann man nicht. Und man muss auch mal auf seinen Arsch hören.

Und was die Federwegsausnutzung betrifft - auf jeder Tour sollte man den Federweg 1x komplett nutzen. Sonst braucht man ihn nicht  (meine Meinung dazu...)

Gruß, Braunbär

PS (hab eben nochmal hochgescrollt): Für 3m-Drops ist das Strive aber nicht gedacht. Dafür brauchst Du das Tourque.


----------



## MaXXimus (23. Februar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hm, dann muss ich wohl gegen das strive entscheiden obwohl ich mich auf dem bike Soo wohl gefühlt habe.. Naja, das perfekte bike tobte in der Preisklasse wohl nicht  danke für eure Hilfe!!
> 
> LG niklas




und welches ist es letztendlich geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (23. Februar 2013)

Hi,

also wir haben in unserer Gruppe mehrer Nerve AM und zwei Strive 2012. 

Wir machen auch immer im Frühjahr als auch im Herbst eine Radtour, wo wir dann durch Waldwege, an Flüssen und leichte Hügel fahren. 

Die Tour hat dann nur max. 60 km, mit Pausen und zwischenzeitlichen Durchstarten.  Die Leute mit dem Nerve AMshaben 2,0 oder 2,2 Racing Ralph oder Mountain King drauf. Die Strives fahren mit Ihrem 2,4er Fat Albert durch die Gegend.  

Allein schon die Serienbereifung lässt den Strive Fahrern auf Dauer die Augen aus dem Kopf kommen.  

Als wenn das Strive als Tourentauglich bezeichnet werden kann, dann nur mit einer anderen Bereifung. Mit den FAT Albert ist das ünnötige Quelerei. 

Desweiteren ist das Nerve AM+ ja von der Geometrie wieder näher am Strive. Man sieht, das die Unterschiede schon wirklich fließend sind... und man durch Modifizierung Einstellung einzelner Komponenten, das Bike flexibel für die jeweilige Anforderung einstellen kann...


----------



## stromb6 (23. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mit dem Strive mit FA Touren von 80km und 3000Hm gefahren und hab dort unzählige AM Fahrer hinter mir gelassen. Das ist wohl eher vom Fahrer abhängig als vom Bike, ich war mit meinem AM bergauf kaum schneller als mit dem Strive, der Unterschied ist relativ gering. Bergab hingegen trennen AM und Strive jedoch Welten.


----------



## LANDOs (23. Februar 2013)

Lass den gleichen Fahrer mit der Serienbereifung (2,4er Fat Albert) und dem Strive 80 km Waldwege fahren und dann mit einer Bereifung wie 2,0 bis 2,4 wie Race King oder Mountain King. Jeder Anfänger wird sofort die Serien-Bereifung wechseln und jeder Fortgeschrittene weiß wie bescheuert ein Fat Albert für eine normale Tour ist. 

Ich will damit nur sagen, das wenn man das Serien Bike "komplett" betrachtet und für eine Tour als tauglich bezeichnet ist dieses und jenes nicht optimal ist. Das hat nichts mit dem Rahmen oder Federung zu tun. Das man mit einem Strive besser einen Hügel runter brettern kann, ist klar. Aber als Tourentauglichkeit kann man dann auch ein Hollandrad einstufen. Das Thema ist wohl, was jemand unter einer "Tour" versteht. Natürlich kann man auch mit einem Strive zur nächsten Eisdiele oder 200 km Landstraße runter reissen. Aber meiner Meinung kann man das mit anderen Bikes wesentlich besser 

Ich glaube das eigentlich Thema ist hier und bei vielen anderen Beiträgen, das man mit einem Bike alles machen möchte. Bikepark und am Sonntag eine Biketour durch den Wald mit Freunden oder Familie. Das Strive im Bikepark: Da gibt es besseres und tourentaugliche Bikes gibt es auch bessere.  Die ganzen All Mountain und Enduros sollen alles können, sind aber in jeder Hinsicht immer irgendwie ein Kompromiss. Das soll nicht negativ sein, ist aber leider so, wenn man das Bike für gewisse Sachen extrem benutzt.


----------



## Niklas0 (23. Februar 2013)

@MaXXimus noch keins, dauert noch!


----------



## stromb6 (24. Februar 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Lass den gleichen Fahrer mit der Serienbereifung (2,4er Fat Albert) und dem Strive 80 km Waldwege fahren und dann mit einer Bereifung wie 2,0 bis 2,4 wie Race King oder Mountain King. Jeder Anfänger wird sofort die Serien-Bereifung wechseln und jeder Fortgeschrittene weiß wie bescheuert ein Fat Albert für eine normale Tour ist.



Also das mit der Bereifung ist wohl sehr von der Tour abhängig. Meine Touren bestehen aus steilen technischen Bergaufpassagen und lustigen Trails bergab. Meistens viele feuchte Passagen.
Da kannst mit einem MK2 oder RK bergauf schieben da die Dinger keinen Grip haben. Und bergab brauchen wir garnicht erst zu diskutieren.

Da ich keine Rennen fahre und der Unterschied zwischen dem MK2 und dem FA nun nicht so extrem ist wie du es dargestellt hast ist er in meinen Augen eine gute Wahl für ein Strive. Alternativen wären eine Queen ein Maxxis Ardent oder Minion.

Wer auf ein Strive einen RK montiert hat in meinen Augen bei weitem das falsche Bike gekauft.
Das Strive ist absolut tourentauglich, da es bergauf kaum langsamer ist als ein AM und bergab wirklich Spass macht. Wer an den Bikepark denkt sollte eher in Richtung Torque EX gehen.

Wenn du für alle Bereiche ein optimales Bike willst musst du dir mindestens 4 verschiedene Räder kaufen. Weiters frage ich mich wie jemand ein Bike beurteilen will auf dem er noch nie auch nur einen Meter gefahren ist?


----------



## Daseca (26. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Strive mit FA Touren von 80km und 3000Hm gefahren und hab dort unzählige AM Fahrer hinter mir gelassen. *Das ist wohl eher vom Fahrer abhängig als vom Bike*, ich war mit meinem AM bergauf kaum schneller als mit dem Strive, der Unterschied ist relativ gering. *Bergab hingegen trennen AM und Strive jedoch Welten*.



Genau so sehe ich das auch!!!!


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2013)

So liebe Besitzer. Butter bei de Fische.
Für Touren 2-4 Stunden (max. 1200 HM) mit möglichst viel Singletrailanteil (kein Bikepark) und einem fahrfertigen Fahrer mit gut 110 kg.
Strive oder AL+? 

Würde mich sehr über eine Entscheidungshilfe freuen!


----------



## johnny blaze (25. März 2013)

Geht beides. Lass dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, schau dir beide mal in echt an..


----------



## snbd84 (25. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich überlege, mir auch ein Canyon Strive 9.0 zu kaufen, habe allerdings bedenken!! Meine bedenken haben allerdings nichts mit dem Bike zu tun, sondern eher mit meinem Fahrradträger von THULE fürs Auto und dem 270° umlenker des Dämpfers am Strive!! Ich habe den THULE ProRide 591 (http://www.thule.com/de-DE/DE/Products/Bike-Carriers/RoofCarriers/Thule-ProRide 591#) , und der Greifarm des Trägers wird am Unterrohr befestigt, allerdings sitzt genau dort der 270° Umlenkhebel!! Hat vielleicht jemand von euch den gleichen Fahrradträger und das Strive, der mir davon erfahrungen berichten kann? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus und LG ;-)


----------



## Tom_H (25. März 2013)

Also ich hatte ein Nerve 2010 und jetzt ein Strive 2012. Für Touren super, für Trails genial! Würde mir wider ein Strive kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2013)

Hey Tom H, 

danke für deine Einschätzung. Wie lang sind die Touren mit wieviel HM ca?


----------



## Tom_H (26. März 2013)

....so ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden und 800 bis 1000 Hm pro Tour. Auf den Trails fühle ich mich mit dem Strive "sicherer" und mehr Spaß machts auch! Ich nutze es mehr für Touren, aber einen schönen Trail nehme ich natürlich mit. Der gewichtsunterschied ist natürlich da, aber Sicherheit und Spaß überwiegen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## MaXXimus (31. März 2013)

Ich habe das strive ja jetzt schon ein jahr und habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Ganz im gegenteil das bike schafft es bis heute mich immer wieder aufs neue zu begeistern .

bin ständig mit nem kumpel unterwegs (nerve am 2011) und habe keine probleme mitzuhalten.

Habe mich für ein MTB rennen angemeldet ( *Salzkammergut Trophy -  Streke C ~73km und 2440 gefahrene HM* ) die ich ebenfalls mit dem strive bezwingen werde.


----------



## Nouse2112 (31. März 2013)

also ich wieg ungefäir das gleiche stand auch vor der wahl von den beidwn modellen mein kumpel hat das AL. ich hab mich dann für das strive entschieden und muss echt sagen zum glück sieht echt geiler aus und für singel trails echt die bessere wahl! 
aber am ende musst du es selber wissen für reine touren hat das al schon seine vorteile, von geometrie usw...
Aber ich bin mit dem strive seehr zufrieden echt ein geiles bike


----------



## Itekei (15. August 2013)

Verursacht die Kettenführung irgendwelche Geräusche?


----------



## Freakrr (15. August 2013)

Ne nich wirklich ;-)


----------



## Itekei (15. August 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Ne nich wirklich ;-)



Genau?


----------



## MaXXimus (15. August 2013)

ich hab ebenfalls noch nie was gehört.


----------



## sevman (18. August 2013)

Mal am Rande. Vielleicht habe ich Glück hier.
Ist jemand das Strive direkt gegen ein Genius LT gefahren?
Stehe vor der Entscheidung...

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (4. September 2013)

Bin inzwischen Strive-Besitzer und bin glücklich. Kann mir gut vorstellen, Touren mit dem Strive zu bestreiten, für die Hometrails reicht es allemal. Es tritt sich etwas behäbiger als mein Nerve AM, geht aber. Man darf halt nicht mit Leuten unterwegs sein, die XC-Marathontempo fahren


----------



## Stubatzel (5. September 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> Bin inzwischen Strive-Besitzer und bin glücklich. Kann mir gut vorstellen, Touren mit dem Strive zu bestreiten, für die Hometrails reicht es allemal. Es tritt sich etwas behäbiger als mein Nerve AM, geht aber. Man darf halt nicht mit Leuten unterwegs sein, die XC-Marathontempo fahren



Doch klar, aufm Trail holste die wieder alle ein


----------



## Dice8 (5. September 2013)

Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr "leider" für das Nerve AL+ entschieden. Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte würde ich das Strive nehmen!


----------



## Micha382 (5. September 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rde sagen es ist tourentauglich ð
Heute 2051 HM und 69km das Strive und mich gequÃ¤lt ð


----------



## Itekei (6. September 2013)

Bin heute mit dem Strive ins Geschäft geradelt, also in völlig falschem Einsatzgebiet. Dennoch war ich sogar auf 25 km (one way) schneller als mit dem Nerve AM.


----------



## Assy111S (6. September 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen das das Strive völlig tourentauglich ist.
Bin schon öfters längere strecken gefahren und einfach super.
Einzigstes Manko sind die Großen Walzen wenn ich mit meiner freundin fahre und es Berg ab geht rollt Sie immer an mir Vorbei und ich muss treten das ich ihr Hinterher kommen.

Aber Ansonsten 

MfG

Assy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melchior (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

wie siehts bei den 2014er Strive AL 8.0 aus. Gibt es als normale Version und als Race-Version. Mir sagt das Race mehr zu - ist auch mit 13.2kg leichter, hat allerdings SRAM X0I Schaltung. Kommt man damit noch die Berge hoch?

Gruß


----------



## dp00212 (18. Dezember 2013)

Melchior schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie siehts bei den 2014er Strive AL 8.0 aus. Gibt es als normale Version und als Race-Version. Mir sagt das Race mehr zu - ist auch mit 13.2kg leichter, hat allerdings SRAM X0I Schaltung. Kommt man damit noch die Berge hoch?
> 
> Gruß


----------



## dp00212 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab das 2014 8.0 Race und schon im Stive thread geschrieben, dass 1x11 mMn absolut austeichend ist zum Klettern. Wenn's steiler wird als man mit dem 42 ritzel fahren kann, kommt eh das Vorderrad hoch. Ich finde auch es klettert sehr gut, insbesondere im trail mode, da gräbt sich das Hintrrrad praktisch in den Boden, wenn man mal richtig ins Pedal tritt.


----------



## MaXXimus (12. März 2014)

genau so ist es^^


----------



## paulipan (19. April 2015)

Welche Reifen fahrt ihr denn auf Euren Strives, die vorwiegend auf Touren bewegt werden?
Wieviel KG wiegt denn Euer Strive?


----------



## MaXXimus (19. April 2015)

Schwalbe FAT ALBERT ,- sind meiner meinung nach auch die besten reifen fürs strive. Geländegängig und sehr haltbar.


----------

